# new logo



## Twig Man (Nov 3, 2012)

Wanted to show yall my new logo for my hewn out bowls


----------



## Twig Man (Nov 3, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Is that ink or a brand? Who made it we are in need of one too.



It is ink Rob and I got it off of etsy, store name glitter puff


----------

